# Help please: sonohysterogram / aqua scan / SIS



## szatek (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone know of the clinic in East of England/ London or thereabouts  that offers this test, please? I live in Essex any my fertility consultant (abroad) recommended having this test first before another cycle, but having real trouble finding anywhere that does it (my local clinics and hospitals don't do it or know much about it). If any one has heard of a clinic that offers this test I would be HUGELY grateful for any info!
Many thanks!


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, I believe Dr Gorgy at FGA offers an acqua scan, google his contact details & may be give his clinic a call and explain what you need. I think he is very used to treating/ testing women who aren't necessarily cycling with him, but another clinic. Best of luck x


----------



## szatek (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, many thanks! So kind of you. Sorry to be a complete dumbo but what is FGA?


----------

